# Speed Download et Rapidshare



## tedted (28 Février 2008)

Salut,

J'ai un compte premium chez rapidshare et je voudrais utiliser speed download pour télécharger
à la file plusieurs fichiers. J'ai bien mis mon pass et log rapidshare dans les pref de speed download et je copie les URL dans le menu "add download". Mais j'obtiens des fichier de 8 ko alors qu'ils font en réalité plus de 50 mégas. Bref comment faire pour télécharger plusieurs fichier avec SD ou autre ?

merci !

Ps: J'ai bien activé la fonction "direct download" de rapidshare


----------



## spiritzone13 (28 Février 2008)

moi aussi meme probleme


----------



## spiritzone13 (28 Février 2008)

solution trouvée sur cette page: http://studiomomiji.com/weblog/?p=5


----------



## tedted (29 Février 2008)

Merci bcp, j'avais pourtant regardé ici : http://www.yazsoft.com/content/supportpages/rapidshare.html
mais j'avais entré "www.rapidshare.com" et non "*.rapidshare.com"
C'est pas bien expliqué ...merci @+


----------

